# How to restore everything after factory resetting Galaxy S6?



## Herbertly (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm a teen and my phone is filled with pictures of past memories & lots of contacts. Is their a way could restore all of it *including apps* after resetting my phone?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, but you first need to back it up before you reset it to be able to restore it. How to backup Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge? - Galaxy S6 Guide


----------



## Herbertly (Jan 15, 2016)

spunk.funk said:


> Yes, but you first need to back it up before you reset it to be able to restore it. How to backup Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge? - Galaxy S6 Guide


Hello, thanks for your help, but i didn't have any backup.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Yes, that is why I sent you the link,How to backup Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge? - Galaxy S6 Guide which _tells_ you how to backup your phone to a computer. 
Then after you are safely backed up, you can Restore it to factory settings. 
How To Reset Samsung Galaxy S To Factory Settings | Review Unit


----------



## llamaths (Jul 7, 2016)

You still have the chance to get back part of the data or luckily the whole even without back. Have a try on recuva, it used to be a nice tool for data recovery.


----------



## Herbertly (Jan 15, 2016)

llamaths said:


> You still have the chance to get back part of the data or luckily the whole even without back. Have a try on recuva, it used to be a nice tool for data recovery.


I tried recuva but not works, can't scan out my deleted data, is there any other way that can recover my data?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I guess I don't understand, in the OP it sounded like you wanted to know how to restore your computer to Factory Defaults, and then restore it from a backup. 
But I guess you already restore to factory and now what to try and recover deleted files?
Once you restore a phone or computer to Factory Defaults, it overwrites the files that were previously on the phone, making it very hard to recover. 
If Recuva didn't work for you, then you can try GetDataBack, I have had the best luck with that.


----------



## llamaths (Jul 7, 2016)

Herbertly said:


> I tried recuva but not works, can't scan out my deleted data, is there any other way that can recover my data?


There are many apps claiming they are able to recover deleted data under various circumstances. However, i quite doubt it. For android data recovery, you need to root your phone before recovery or the process will be failed for sure.

The most recommended app is Dr.Fone(tutorial) according to good research. Other candidates:
*PhotoRec*
*TestDisk*
*Undelete*
*DiskDigger*

P.S. Make sure the app works before buying any of them.


----------



## Herbertly (Jan 15, 2016)

> Yes, but you first need to back it up before you reset it to be able to restore it. How to backup Galaxy S6 and Galaxy S6 edge? - Galaxy S6 Guide


Hello, thanks for your help, but i didn't have any backup form y galaxy phone, i tried many free or paid software but didn't scan my lost data. I tried Mobiledic Android data recovery but only scan my messages didn't scan my photos and contacts.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Folks if GetDataBack or Recuva have not been successful then posting further paid for software is point less and the data is in all likelyhood unrecoverable. Please in future ensure any paid for software is a last resort and you make any OP aware they will be required to pay.


----------

